# debian sur mac...



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2002)

Je cherche depuis quelque temps sur internet des logiciel pour faire du telnet, ping ... pour mac j'en trouve quelques un mais il me manque encore beaucoup de ces logiciels, n'y aurait t'il pas un emulateur ms dos pour mac avec toutes les commandes en place comme telnet, ftp, tracert, ping, nbtstat...
et y a t'il un moyen de configurer un serveur telnet sur un mac?

Sinon je pense passer sous linux pour avoir les fonctionnalité que je recherche, je suis entrain de chercher comment telecharger Debian mais je suis dans leur ftp (ftp://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian) mais je ne sais pas quel fichier prendre, j'ai déjà trouvé tout les logiciels annexes comme communicator et les autres mais je n'arrive pas à trouver Debian pour l'installer car j'irai pas loin avec seulement les logiciels pour debian
alors si quelqu'un avait les url des fichiers à prendre sur le ftp pour que j'en oublie pas , ce serait sympas.

a+
tibo


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (11 Janvier 2002)

pourqoi ne pas passer sous systeme X qui permet de faire tout ce que tu demande ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2002)

Ok je savais pas que mac os X faisait tout ca, je vais aller voir, vers quel endroit je dois chercher pour trouver ces fonctionnalitées?

Ma question pour l'emplacement ou le nom de fichier à télécharger pour installer Debian tient toujours, et est ce que Debian est le mieux ou sinon y a t'il mieux?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2002)

bon en cherchant j'ai trouvé des fichiers qui me semblait intéressant:
j'ai telechargé le fichier
base2_2.tgz
ftp://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian/dists/potato/main/disks-powerpc/current/base2_2.tgz
et j'ai trouvé dedans toute l'architecture et tout les dossier du système j'entend parla les fichier etc, bin, sbin, user...
est)ce le bon fichier que j'ai telechargé??
j'ai aussi telecharge boutX1.2.2
mais quand je le lance il me dit erreur:
Error, could not find a suitable kernel file (#0)
file boutX.c line 1086

que puis je faire?

merci de votre aide


----------



## WS95000 (11 Janvier 2002)

Pour ftp client, pourquoi ne pas utiliser tout simplement IE ou Netscape Navigator.
Il existe aussi un program MacTelnet qui est pas mal mais encore loin d'etre stabilise (meme pas en version beta). Tu le trouve sur www.mactelnet.com. 
Quant a Debian, c'est mon linux prefere (en fait, la seule distribution que je connais bien). Les demarches Debian sont tres rigoureuses et Debian est sur plusieures plate-formes (dont, bien entendu, powerPC).
Reste a procurer les CD pour powerPC. Pour la premiere installation, c'est la methode la plus simple. Apres, la maj peut se faire par internet.


----------



## Steuph' (11 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par tibo:
*Ok je savais pas que mac os X faisait tout ca, je vais aller voir, vers quel endroit je dois chercher pour trouver ces fonctionnalitées?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon, ta demande est tres confuse. Debian, c'est une distribution de GNU/Linux, un systeme d'exploitation, et pas un programme pour macos ! Debian s'installe sur un mac, mais il est parfaitement inutile de telecharger un seul fichier et d'essayer de le lancer sous macos, c'est comme parler hebreux a des chinois...

tu peux dans un premier temps voir sous Mac OS X le programme "/Applications/Utilities/Network Utility" qui regroupe ping, nslookup, finger, et plein d'autres commandes reseau. Pour telnet, ouvre le programme "/Applications/Utilities/Terminal" et tape "telnet" suivi de l'adresse ou tu veux te connecter. 

Je crois que un tutoriel sur unix ne te ferait pas de mal, il y en a sur cicrp.jussieu.fr il me semble.

voila voila, j'espere que ca t'aidra.


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (11 Janvier 2002)

os X permet effectivement de faire tout ce que tu veux

il y a souvent plusieurs choix, par des outils graphiques : Netinfo qui se trouve dans le dossier "utilities" qui est lui-même dans application ou par le terminal. C'est option que je préfère car plus rapide

telnet suivit de l'adresse de la machine distante
ping 
ftp mais il existe de nombreux client ftp comme transmit
netstat

pour avoir une idée de ce qui est possible n'hésite pas à faire un man sur ta commande.


----------



## harlock59 (3 Juin 2005)

ftp://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian/dists/woody/non-free/binary-powerpc/

sinon, y'a "ubuntu" qui tient sur un seul cd, ou "yellow dog" sur 4 cd


----------



## harlock59 (3 Juin 2005)

-anonyme- a dit:
			
		

> bon en cherchant j'ai trouvé des fichiers qui me semblait intéressant:
> j'ai telechargé le fichier
> base2_2.tgz
> ftp://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian/dists/potato/main/disks-powerpc/current/base2_2.tgz


^

potato n'est pas la dernière version, mieux vaut la "woody"


----------



## maousse (3 Juin 2005)

heu, déterrer un sujet de plus de 3 ans d'âge, c'est voulu ?.....


----------



## harlock59 (3 Juin 2005)

desolé, je m'en suis rendu compte trop tard...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (3 Juin 2005)

LOL un bon moment de rigolade.
Jamais ils sont purgés les fils ?


----------



## clampin (4 Juin 2005)

Je me demande si le premier contributeur du sujet est passé à linux ou si il est resté sur Macos....


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Juin 2005)

il est sous XP


----------



## macboy (4 Juin 2005)

ah ce cher anonyme..
tu nous manqueras tes fils, du moins ton fils, d'une extraordinaire beauté créé depuis 3 ans un vidé énorme sur MacG
bon allez moi je pars de là.... je ne sais même pas comment j'ai fait pour y entrer


----------

